# Maid of Glencoul, etc



## archie29uk

Hi, does anyone know anything about the Kylsku ferry boats?


----------



## Peter4447

There are 3 photos of the said vessel in the Gallery.
Peter4447


----------



## vitalspark

*Maid of Glencoul*

_Maid of Glencoul_ is currently relief ferry on the Corran crossing from Onich to Ardgour. Here she is photographed in June 2008.

Best wishes,
Dave Kennedy


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks Dave & Peter, for the pics and the info. I was trying to find somemore about it when it worked at Kylsku as my father used to work on it there, and he has just retired. I shall show him the June photo, already showed him the one of her getting built. I'm also looking into the Maid of Kylsku, The Queen of Kylsku & the Glenachulish. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## vitalspark

archie29uk said:


> Thanks Dave & Peter, for the pics and the info. I was trying to find somemore about it when it worked at Kylsku as my father used to work on it there, and he has just retired. I shall show him the June photo, already showed him the one of her getting built. I'm also looking into the Maid of Kylsku, The Queen of Kylsku & the Glenachulish. Thanks again for your help!


Archie,
I have two photos of Glenachulish in the Gallery, under Ferries, posted Monday 7th July 2008.
Dave


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks again Dave! Could help me one last time, the Queen of Kylesku came after the Maid of Kylesku but before the Maid of Glencoul. I have obtained pictures of both the 2 Maids, & even an audio clip of the MOK's last crossing. 
However the Queen has me stumped, can't find any info or pic's on the net of her. Since you've had an answer to my last 2 questions? Any ideas? Thanks again Archie!


----------



## vitalspark

archie29uk said:


> Thanks again Dave! Could help me one last time, the Queen of Kylesku came after the Maid of Kylesku but before the Maid of Glencoul. I have obtained pictures of both the 2 Maids, & even an audio clip of the MOK's last crossing.
> However the Queen has me stumped, can't find any info or pic's on the net of her. Since you've had an answer to my last 2 questions? Any ideas? Thanks again Archie!


Sorry, Archie, can't help you with 'Queen of Kylesku'. If I find any info I'll pass it on.
Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## vitalspark

archie29uk said:


> Thanks again Dave! Could help me one last time, the Queen of Kylesku came after the Maid of Kylesku but before the Maid of Glencoul. I have obtained pictures of both the 2 Maids, & even an audio clip of the MOK's last crossing.
> However the Queen has me stumped, can't find any info or pic's on the net of her. Since you've had an answer to my last 2 questions? Any ideas? Thanks again Archie!


Success, Archie!

I've found a picture of _Queen of Kylesku_ in the following publication:

FERRIES OF SCOTLAND
Second edition: October 1993
ISBN 0 951 3093 4 X
_Ferry Publications_

Here is the website for the publishers. I suggest you contact them and see if they can help you.
http://www.ferrypubs.co.uk/

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## jimmys

*Kylescue ferry boats*

I used to survey these ferries. They were known as the Corran/ Ardgour ferries. Car and passenger ferries. There was the on duty boat and the standby boat. They were council run ferries.
They were at that time surveyed on the Clyde, mainly Armaleish.
Hard working little boats it could be a bit poor on the weather at that crossing.

regards
jimmys


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks once again Dave, you have been very helpful! I shall let you know how I get on, there,s no email address on there site so it'll have to wait until I get a chance to phone them. Great help thanks!

Archie


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks for your reply Jimmy, don't know much about the Corran ferry, just that The Maid of Glencoe is the back up there. I did know that The Maid was a council ferry and was free of charge at Kylesku. From what I've been told she seems to be a hard working boat. 

Many thanks Archie


----------



## archie29uk

FERRIES OF SCOTLAND, Vol 2 arrived yesterday, the Maid of Glencoul & the Glenachulish are in it but the Queen of Kylesku isn't. I'll need to check the ISBN no, but I was assured when I ordered it that, vol 2 just meant the 2nd edition. It says it has been updated, maybe I just missed it somewhere?


----------



## vitalspark

archie29uk said:


> FERRIES OF SCOTLAND, Vol 2 arrived yesterday, the Maid of Glencoul & the Glenachulish are in it but the Queen of Kylesku isn't. I'll need to check the ISBN no, but I was assured when I ordered it that, vol 2 just meant the 2nd edition. It says it has been updated, maybe I just missed it somewhere?


Sadly, Archie, you have received the wrong volume. You should have received the original publication, Ferries of Scotland, Second Edition 1993, ISBN 0 951 3093 4 X

Ferries of Scotland Vol.2 is quite different - my copy carries the ISBN number 1 871947 48 0

I suggest you contact the supplier and either try to exchange Vol. 2 for the Ferries of Scotland ISBN 0 951 3093 4 X, or if you wish to keep Vol. 2, ask them to send you the correct book.

The details I have given you are correct - I have both books on the desk beside me as I write. Perhaps, even if they have no more copies of the correct book available, the publishers might still have _Queen of Kylesku_'s picture on file.

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks again Dave, you been a wealth of knowledge! I'm just going to keep vol 2, well dad's already off with it. He's delighted anyway. I shall try again! 

Many Thank, Archie


----------



## Cattach

Hi the Marine Harvest Fish Farming company bought a ferry boat for transporting fish food and transporting fish harvests around on Loch Sunart, I am 99% sure that she was the Queen of Kylesku, I used to work for them as a lorry driver up to 1992- 93 and she was still going strong then, hope this might be of some help to you.


----------



## neilking

*Queen of Kylesku*

Hi there, some pics of the QoK at these links:-

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2922117271/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2893148073/in/set-72157606265603955/


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks to Cattach and neilking, information most useful, Thanks Again!


----------



## gaelsail

Another pix of Queen of Kylesku:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertbeale/2946358679/


----------



## jimmys

*ferries*

I seem to remember one of these ferries mentioned had Caterpillar engines. Not the usual ferry engine on the Scottish coast.

Does anybody recall which one. I am not 100% certain. A passenger launch used to run from beneath the bridge at Kylescue as well on excursion sails.

regards
jimmy


----------



## archie29uk

Thanks,Gaelsail! 

Jimmys, I shall see what I can find out about that Caterpillar engine.

Archie


----------



## archie29uk

The Maid of Glencoul that 2 Caterpillar engines side by side in the middle which was unusual right enough. She was also fitted with Aqua Masters as well, which I have been told was unusual then as well. 

Hope that helps, 
Archie


----------



## johnnycrofter

*QUEEN OF KYLESCU, etc*

Some nice home-movie footage of QUEEN OF KYLESCU in action is now on YouTube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psTDteqZbJg

The vessel recalled in fishfarm service at Loch Sunart wasn't the QUEEN OF KYLESCU, but the LOCHABER, built in 1974 for the Corran ferry crossing and indeed the last and largest turntable ferry ever built; she could carry nine cars in three rows of three. Ironically, she was made indirectly redundant by the Kylescu Bridge, for the MAID OF GLENCOUL superceded her at Corran. LOCHABER was bought by Marine Harvest for Loch Sunart operations, but was destroyed in a storm around 1995- a sad end to an interesting craft.


----------



## uisdean mor

Hello guys 

Also previously mentioned was the Glenahuilish. Still going at Kyle Rhea. Under ownership of Isle of Skye Ferry Company (community owned) she is a treasure to them and makes the summer season for the villages of Glenelg and Arnisdale. 

See http://www.skyeferry.co.uk for more info
I also witnessed the end of the Lochaber - not a fitting end.
Happy viewing 
Rgds 
Uisdean


----------



## johnnycrofter

*GLENACHULISH etc*

That is interesting; could you give a clear date? As far as I can ascertain - from the son of her skipper, and the lad was then a very small boy - it was around the mid1990s.

I have an album on the Corran ferry on my Facebook page - most from old postcards and guddled off the Internet; I should acknowledge particular debt to Neil King and others on Flickr. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150492403957800.385642.544997799&type=1

There are persistent reports that QUEEN OF KYLESCU survives somewhere on the West Highland coast in fishfarm operations but, bearing in mind her age, I'd be very sceptical. 

On a happier note, I'm sure you'll be pleased to hear that the GLENACHULISH is due tomorrow to revive the Strome ferry service on Loch Carron, following the closure of the A890 road since 22nd December, following serious landslips and rockfall. The service, funded by Highland Council and with the regular Kylerhea crew, will run from 9 am to 5 pm. Given her limited 6-car capacity, priority will be given to emergency vehicles, service vehicles and Lochcarron residents - in that order; but (on a brighter note) passage will be free.

This will, remarkably, be the sixth passenger service run by GLENACHULISH; after six years' service on the Ballachulish crossing, for which she was built, she passed into Highland Regional Council ownership and relieved variously at Corran, Kylescu and Kessock. She was bought for the Kylerhea service in 1983, by then-operator Murdo MacKenzie.

Successful trials at Strome were done on Friday 13th January; good pictures can be seen here - http://www.lochcarron.tv/picoftheday.asp

The full and rather officious Highland Council statement on this revived Strome ferry service - for the first time since 1970! - is here: http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcouncil/news/newsreleases/2012/January/2012-01-13-03.htm


----------



## archie29uk

Father should me the picture of her in the Press & Journel the other day, on the article about the Strome ferry service. Dad worked on her as well I belive. I've yet to show him how she was in a Hollywood film, Maid of Honour (If I remember the right title).

It would be intresting to find out what happened to the QoK.


----------



## kdmac

*queen of kylesku*



johnnycrofter said:


> Some nice home-movie footage of QUEEN OF KYLESCU in action is now on YouTube - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psTDteqZbJg
> 
> The vessel recalled in fishfarm service at Loch Sunart wasn't the QUEEN OF KYLESCU, but the LOCHABER, built in 1974 for the Corran ferry crossing and indeed the last and largest turntable ferry ever built; she could carry nine cars in three rows of three. Ironically, she was made indirectly redundant by the Kylescu Bridge, for the MAID OF GLENCOUL superceded her at Corran. LOCHABER was bought by Marine Harvest for Loch Sunart operations, but was destroyed in a storm around 1995- a sad end to an interesting craft.


the queen of kylesku went to tanera mhor fish farm(summer isles salmon),, was renamed queen of tanera,, has been stripped to a bare shell,, i was skipper for a few years


----------



## Steve Husband

vitalspark said:


> Sorry, Archie, can't help you with 'Queen of Kylesku'. If I find any info I'll pass it on.
> Best wishes,
> Dave


Apologies for the very late response- hopefully it is still helpful.
The Queen of Kylesku was bought by KP Frampton in 1987(ish) who owned an island and fish farm in the North West Highlands. She was refitted at Macduff, with a steel deck, steel bulwarks, capstans, Hiab, etc to do service as the fish farm supply boat. At this time she was renamed Queen of Tanera. She was skippered initially by Gordon Matthews, engineer Bill Turner. She was driven up the beach on Tanera Mor (the island), the engines and everything else deemed of value removed, then filled with tyres ready for a spectacular November fifth fire. However, SEPA had other ideas relating to airborne pollution that would have resulted form this inferno. The tyres were removed, and myself and a friend came on the scene with chainsaws. I am a woodturner, and I remembered from my associations with her in the eighties that her deck was held up by oak posts, and I lusted after these. We hoped to get twenty or so posts, but after sixty we stopped counting. Of course, when the posts had been removed our attentions turned to the pitch pine deck (of which about half was removed in good condition using a modifed hydraulic jack, and then the deck beams. This was all in the late 1990's. In 2016 the island changed hands again: the new owner dislikes 'mess' so I was given the job of clearing up the final remains.
To date I have made probably 100 candlesticks from those oak posts, my 9 metre span workshop is built from the deck beams, the doors of which are framed in the pitch pine, my friend built a spiral staircase from the deck beams, I made 60 rowing medals from a section of the prop shaft, one of the p-bracket is holding a fishing rod sculpture at my workshop, my yard is still full of the remaining timber. The new island owner has built a crux frame house using the hull timbers. A dining table was built from the deck beams, with matching chairs, on Scoraig.
She definitely lives on, albeit in a different way.
I hope this helps, sad though it may be.
Slainte!
Steev


----------



## Frank P

An interesting story Steve, can you post some photos of your work.....

Cheers Frank


----------

